# Rip 9800gt !!!!



## bludash (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi Techies,

My old faithful 9800GT silently left this world forever today. I understand it would be a great loss for me but will have to move on with life, Hence I need your valuable inputs to find a suitable replacement for the same. I am confused between Sapphire R7 240 or R7 250 both with boost 1 GB DDR5. Please let me know which would be the bang for the buck or if there are any other alternative.

1. What is the intended use for this graphic card ? Gaming or workstation work? (Name few Games or applications are you going to run)
Ans: Light Gaming and HD Movies (will try hands on GTA 5 and Cysis)

2. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)
Ans: Corsair VX450

3. What is your Max budget ?
Ans: 7500

4. Which Screen resolution will you game at (if applicable)?
Ans: any supported decent resolution within the budget.

5. What are your current computer specifications ?
Ans: Asus P5G41T-M LX : Core2Duo E7500 : Kingston DDR3 1333 Mhz 4gb : WD Green 500gb : BenQ V2210 : Corsair VX450 :

Please suggest as need to buy it ASAP. Also If anyone can suggest prices for these 2 at Lamington Road it would be quite helpful as I have checked the online prices.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 10, 2015)

Sapphire R7 250X 1GB DDR5 -8,023.

Link:Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon R7 250X 1GB Graphics Card - Buy Graphics Card Online @ Best Prices on Snapdeal.com


----------



## sam_738844 (Aug 10, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> Sapphire R7 250X 1GB DDR5 -8,023.
> 
> Link:Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon R7 250X 1GB Graphics Card - Buy Graphics Card Online @ Best Prices on Snapdeal.com



good deal


----------



## topgear (Aug 10, 2015)

@OP - if you intend to play GTA 5 with your present config try to get a second hand core 2 quad preferably Q9xxx cpu for around 2.5- 3k.


----------



## #AP (Aug 13, 2015)

Upgrade your processor before buying graphics card . Today`s game like gta 5 and farcry 4 uses more than 2 cores of the processor ,a quad core cpu is needed.


----------

